# holy busy season



## paigew (Oct 22, 2014)

10 hour wedding friday night. 3am birth session saturday night + mon-wed of this week has been spent photographing a school of 500, ages 18 months to 18 years. I need a break...and some help editing  gotta get caught up before my family sessions start next month. Anyone else feeling the pressure of the season?


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2014)

Are you feeling the pressures of the season or just bragging?


----------



## Rick50 (Oct 22, 2014)

Busy...Busy. 10 Hours? I went down to the court house and it may have taken 10 minutes.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2014)

You are sooooo lucky to live in Texas, Paige. Outdoor photography here in NW Oregon is just about over. The rain has begun...we will now have rain until mid-June, almost every single day. Outdoor photography here is now mostly done for the season, except for the few nice days we will, maybe, get between now and the 10th of November. It has rained steadily here for the last 17 hours, non-stop.


----------



## snerd (Oct 22, 2014)

Derrel said:


> ............ Outdoor photography here in NW Oregon is just about over...........


I simply cannot get my head around this! Is depression a concern up there?! I could NOT live anywhere near that type of climate!!


----------



## paigew (Oct 22, 2014)

omg yes @tirediron  I am totally feeling the pressure! I took this school job on last minute and they want the proofs in time to order christmas prints. I have never done anything like this before and it is a TON of work!  



Derrel said:


> You are sooooo lucky to live in Texas, Paige. Outdoor photography here in NW Oregon is just about over. The rain has begun...we will now have rain until mid-June, almost every single day. Outdoor photography here is now mostly done for the season, except for the few nice days we will, maybe, get between now and the 10th of November. It has rained steadily here for the last 17 hours, non-stop.


ahhh yes how I love Texas. It is just starting to be the nicest part of the year. Really we don't shoot before september because it is way too hot. Our clients sweat through their clothes in 5 minutes :/


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2014)

snerd said:


> ... I could NOT live anywhere near that type of climate!!


A fact that those of us in 'that type of climate' deeply appreciate!


----------



## snerd (Oct 22, 2014)

I forgot my ball cap today and my face got a sunburn!! It was about 85 I think.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2014)

paigew said:


> omg yes @tirediron  I am totally feeling the pressure! I took this school job on last minute and they want the proofs in time to order christmas prints. I have never done anything like this before and it is a TON of work!


I do one big 'bulk' shoot each year, 'though nowhere near that large, but it's a <1 week full turnaround (~200 sessions) so I feel your pain there!


----------



## snerd (Oct 22, 2014)

tirediron said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> > ... I could NOT live anywhere near that type of climate!!
> ...


Keep a stiff upper lip, mate. We wouldn't want you loosening up and having some fun!!


----------



## paigew (Oct 22, 2014)

snerd said:


> I forgot my ball cap today and my face got a sunburn!! It was about 85 I think.


we are still swimming here


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2014)

paigew said:


> we are still swimming here


So are we...  every time we walk out the front door!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2014)

snerd said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...


Oooooo yuck, no!


----------



## snerd (Oct 22, 2014)

tirediron said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > we are still swimming here
> ...


That drip's all wet!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 22, 2014)

snerd= said:
			
		

> Is depression a concern up there?! I could NOT live anywhere near that type of climate!!



From what I read in a magazine at the doctor's, Portland, Oregon has the highest rate of anti-depressant use of any city in North America...the "jet stream" moves southward in November, and tends to stay over the entire western part of North America right above the 45th parallel, which is where I live, almost precisely 1/2 of the distance between the North Pole and the Equator.

We have a lot of realllllly crappy light here. I so,so envy the beautiful light that Paige and Bonnie have down in Texas and Arizona, respectively.


----------



## snerd (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh, I wasn't joking when I asked. Nothing but rain and dreary could be lethal. Although, I do tend to hyperbowel a little.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 22, 2014)

snerd said:


> hyperbowel



I hyperboweled earlier. Not pleasant.

We still have some nice days left here in da nort woods ya no. Colors are peakin dere, and da huntin and fishin's good ya no.


----------



## BillM (Oct 22, 2014)

I just got back online after a few hours without power due to a nice little storm moving up the east coast, I can't stand the rain !!!!


----------



## paigew (Oct 22, 2014)

I am jealous of your fall colors! We don't see much of that here [emoji22]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Oct 22, 2014)

They were beautiful last week but they will be gone tomorrow with the 60 MPH winds we are having right now. But you can still go swimming


----------



## BillM (Oct 22, 2014)

Here's one from last year


----------



## minicoop1985 (Oct 22, 2014)

Fall colors come at a cost: HORRIBLE winters. Keep that in mind.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Fall colors come at a cost: HORRIBLE winters. Keep that in mind.


I'm at peace with the fact that when I finally remember where I put my snow shovel, the only thing I normally use it for is to scrape the leaves off of my driveway!


----------



## Vince.1551 (Oct 23, 2014)

paigew said:


> 10 hour wedding friday night. 3am birth session saturday night + mon-wed of this week has been spent photographing a school of 500, ages 18 months to 18 years. I need a break...and some help editing  gotta get caught up before my family sessions start next month. Anyone else feeling the pressure of the season?


Congrats. Good to know that business is doing well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronlane (Oct 23, 2014)

paigew said:


> I am jealous of your fall colors! We don't see much of that here [emoji22]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm hours north of you and we don't have much of that here either. I feel like I have to drive 3+ hours to get to some cool fall colors.


----------

